# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Stored Procedures

## Teach

What are the pros and cons to using stored procedures and where can they increase and decrease performances?

----------


## rmiao

Execution plan of sp is cached.

----------


## JoelBarish

> What are the pros and cons to using stored procedures and where can they increase and decrease performances?


 You are in the wrong forum.  This is for Analysis Services and MDX...

----------

